# GOLD SPILO??..or?...



## abihsot911 (Jan 5, 2004)

i was just wondering ..anyone know what kind of piranha i have?..i seems to be a gold spilo..but is it?..its not as gold as other onces..


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

need clearer pics


----------



## abihsot911 (Jan 5, 2004)

pic 2


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

the pic got changed. I cant tell for sure some clearer pics would help alot. But it looks like it is possibly a spilo


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

look at the hyaline border on the tail fin. yes it's a spilo. if you want to know if it's a spilo chances are the first thing you want to look for is that hyaline border/edge on the tail.

Joe


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

its definitely a spilo


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Looks like my spilo


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

spilo
dixon


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

can you get a close up on its face....the eyes are throwing me off. It might not be one.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

it looks like a small spilo, another defining characteristic beside hyaline edge on caudal fin, are black ventral fin tips.

mine at 2-3"


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

definately a spilo. nice pick up


----------



## abihsot911 (Jan 5, 2004)

mine is like about 5 to 6 inches..

and the only pic close to his face is this one..kind blury still..*damn camera..


----------



## abihsot911 (Jan 5, 2004)

spilo must left solitary?..is that right?..
because i want more in my tank..but i had 3 before and they started nip on each others fins..and later..one of them left dead floading..with half the body missing..


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Most Serras are best left by themselves unless you like taking chances.


----------

